# Competitive Swimming Teams/Squads in Dubai



## RBell (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to Dubai - arrived two weeks ago. Now that I am a little bit more settled I am keen to find squads for competitive swimming and training to avoid putting on the "Dubai Stone"!

Ideally I am looking to join training sessions 2-3 times a week in a 25 metre pool near to the Marina side of town (although I will travel anywhere from Marina - World Trade Centre).

Any suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Try googling speedo Dubai. They have regular training sessions at various pools around town.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

RBell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Dubai - arrived two weeks ago. Now that I am a little bit more settled I am keen to find squads for competitive swimming and training to avoid putting on the "Dubai Stone"!
> 
> ...


try contacting these guys Aqua Sports Academy


----------

